# Moto G - OTG for external hard disk with power supply



## worldchamp (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I recently bought a Moto G and have been quite happy with it.
I recently thought of watching some HD movies on it using it OTG feature.
However, I'm not sure if the one that I want to go for is feasible.
I want to attach an external hard disk with its own power supply (a/c adapter) with the OTG cable. While surfing the internet I found that it's a 50-50 game. But I didn't get an exact answer as to whether it is always possible.
I'd like any experienced Moto G user/owner (or anyone) to kindly advise me regarding this.
Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you see this from Moto https://motorola-global-en-uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/98313


----------



## worldchamp (Oct 19, 2012)

First of all, thank you joeten for replying.
And thanks for providing the link, didn't know about this crucial update.
However, my problem is still partially solved. I believe my question might have been a bit ambiguous. I wanted to know if anyone has tried the thing that I've stated, i.e. used an external hard disk with its own power supply along with OTG cable. The reason is that I haven't bought any OTG cable yet, and wanted to know any specific type, brand or model for the same that works fine with Moto G.
Thanks again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi unfortunately I don't have that phone so cannot clearly answer your question however there is a community here who might be able to https://forums.motorola.com/hives/3ba9b2429c/summary


----------



## worldchamp (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks again joeten.
After going through the link you posted, it seems that updating the phone software will resolve any issues, if they arise, using the OTG feature.
Thank you for providing the info.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad it was of help, it did seem like that was the case, but not having the phone I could not verify.


----------



## worldchamp (Oct 19, 2012)

No problem joeten... I'll try it out and post the results here soon.


----------

